

Facebook Hiring Process - munchor
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/get-that-job-at-facebook/10150964382448920

======
sidcool
It's interesting to note that the writer of the post has linked to an article
enumerating the Google's hiring process.

~~~
munchor
Indeed, I think that maybe companies this big have similar hiring strategies
actually.

